# name 3 cities beside the capital part 2



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

*Slovakia* ~ :? 

*Slovenia* ~ :? 

*Belarus* ~ :? 

*Ukraine* ~ yalta, lviv, chernobyl, odessa

*Bulgaria* ~ :? 

*Serbia* ~ novi sad, pristina


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Slovakia:
- Kosice

Slovenia:
-Celje
-Koper
-Maribor

Belarus:
- Grodno

Ukraine:
- Lviw
- Donetzk
- Dnepropretovsk

Bulgaria:
- Varna (?)

Serbia:
- Nis
- Novi Sad
- Pristina


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Slovakia
Kosice, ..., ...

Slovenia
Maribor, Koper-Capodistria

Belarus
......

Ukraine
Odessa, Lviv, Kharkov or whatever 

Bulgaria
Varna, ....

Serbia
Novi Sad, Pristina, ...


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Slovakia
Bratislava and
Košice 
Banská Bystrica 
Nitra
Slovenia
Ljubljana and
Nova Gorica
Novo Mesto
Celje
Belarus
Minsk and
Brest
Hrodna
Lida
Ukraine
Kiev and
Chernivtsi
Mykolaiv
Rivne
Serbia
Belgrade and
Novi Sad
Subotica
Niš
Bulgaria
Sofia and
Varna
Rousse
Plovdiv


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

What exactly is the point of these threads?


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

*Slovakia* ~ :? 

*Slovenia* ~ Nova Gorica (there was a thread about a casino) :lol: 

*Belarus* ~ :? 

*Ukraine* ~ :? 

*Bulgaria* ~ :? 

*Serbia* ~ :?


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> Slovakia: does it have more than one city and some dead acid-rain forests? :lol:



F**K  Get your Info right.



*Serbia* Pristina, Novy Sad, Subotnica

*Belarus* ?

*Ukraine* Charkov, Uzghorod, Lviv

*Bulgaria* Burgas, Varna,Plodiv

*Slovenia * Malibor


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Slovakia

Slovenia - Piran, Bled

Belarus 

Ukraine - Lvov, Odessa, Kharkovsk

Bulgaria - Plovdiv, Varna

Serbia - Zadar, Novi Sad,


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> Serbia - *Zadar*, Novi Sad,


Zadar is in Croatia, but a lot of Serbs live there :cheers:


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Tubeman said:


> What exactly is the point of these threads?


To make our life even more boring than it already is .


----------



## Posener (Jun 24, 2006)

del


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Slovakia: Kosice, Komarno, Dunavska Streda (Streja ?? ), Ostrava...

Slovenia: Maribor, Celje, Piran, Kranj, Murska Sobota, Ptuj......

Belarus: Brest....

Ukraine: Lviv,Odessa, Dnipropetrovsk 

Bulgaria: Varna, Plovdiv, Vidin, Burgas, Pernik, Stara Zagora...

Serbia: bla, bla.......


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

Slovakia - Kosice , Banska Bystrica , Nove Zamky

Slovenia - Maribor , Celje , Kranj

Belarus - Grodna, Gomel , ? 

Ukraine - Odessa , Stavropol , Dniepropetrovsk

Bulgaria - Polovdiv , Varna , Burgas

Serbia - Novi Sad , Vrsac , Nis


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Slovakia :dunno:

Slovenia :dunno:

Belarus: Gomel,Mogilev,Vitebsk

Ukraine Dnepropetrovsk,Donetsk,Harkov

Bulgaria Varna

Serbia Novi Sad


----------



## Scryp (Dec 21, 2004)

I've been once to Slovakia !! 

You can find there beautiful (and ugly) cities such as: Poprad, Devin, Tatranská Lomnica(I like the sound of that one), Starý Smokovech, Strbské(6 consonants and 1 vowel!) Pleso, Banská Bystrika, Kosice...

Ukraine: Pripyad, Odessa....

That's all I remember.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Slovakia: Kosice

Slovenia: Celje

Belarus: Brest

Ukraine: Yalta, Feodosiya, Dnipetro....  

Bulgaria: Varna

Serbia: Novi Sad


----------

